
Dilbert Creator Scott Adams on Predicting Trump Winning in a Landslide - cpncrunch
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-sBO6OppAc
======
cityandtech
I have to hand it to him, he called it early and brought a lot of Trump's
rhetorical methods to light.

------
flukus
I think Scott Adams is a contrarian more than anything. If we all agreed the
sky was blue he'd argue that it's red and see what sort of traction the
argument gets. He tries to invert his own thinking process.

In that respect, he didn't predict a trump win, he just argued for something
considered "heretical".

~~~
cpncrunch
Well, his arguments certainly do seem sound. I think it's more that he is
prepared to consider things based on the evidence rather than on the "correct"
way of thinking, which I think is admirable. If more people had done that, we
probably wouldn't have had a Trump victory at all.

